# Another recent, allbeit a lesser kitchen....



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Before











after









before









after









Yes the hole was meant to still be there!


before









after









before









after










Scraped, one coat oil primer, skim coat mud, primer, and a nice coat of CASHMERE....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

looks great man! Big difference!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Looks great now! 
I have a few questions:

1) What on_ earth _is happening with those walls in the scraped picture?!? It looks like you scraped a few layers off, was it all paint or was wallpaper involved?

2) What is that color #? I need to steal it.

C) Who is peeking around the corner? lol, I always seem to get a few pics with the stray face peeking in...

Great job, those smaller kitchens have an enormous amount of cut in, and that's where the skill really shows.


----------



## erikjames06 (Feb 16, 2009)

looks great!!!!that is what a typical job looks like that i do. (the before pictures.)


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Looks great now! THX
> I have a few questions:
> 
> 1) What on_ earth _is happening with those walls in the scraped picture?!? It looks like you scraped a few layers off, was it all paint or was wallpaper involved? They stripped wall paper and I'm not sure what happened but the primer and paint they applied after began to come loose. It's plaster underneath. I might use it in my own house, or save as a suggestion for clients down the road. It was a nice contemporary green/brownish color.
> ...


----------

